# Air Con/Heater fan not working



## JB'sXTrail (Jun 1, 2010)

Hi all.
Just after a quick answer. I have read all the posts regarding fan blowers not working. I also have the $10 ebay service manual with the sketchy sketch of the removal/re-install of the blower unit. however, i was wondering if the part everyone is refering to as the resistor is the same part as the fan control amplifier? If this is the case, i should be ok, but i wanted to make sure first.
Thanx All. JB


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

yes, you would have either a resistor or an amp.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

If your xtrail has a climate control system it would have an amplifier, but if it has the standard dials for the air-con, then it would have the resistor.

Pat Numbers as follows:

Blower Fan Amplifier part number: 27761-2Y000 
Blower Fan Resistor part number: 27150-8H300


----------

